# Thomas Roy Duke, LCol, 8 CH



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2017)

http://www.cobbsfuneralhome.ca/obituaries/115130



> Thomas Roy Duke
> 1953-2017
> 
> It is with profound sadness that the family of the late Thomas Roy Duke announce his passing. Following a short battle with esophageal cancer, surrounded by his loving family, Tom passed on Tuesday, March 28, 2017 at The Moncton Hospital. Born in Tracadie, NB, he was the son of the late John and Margaret (Golding) Duke.
> ...








Visitation
Thursday, March 30, 2017
Visitation Time
Thursday from 2-4 & 6-8 with parish prayers and sharing of memories taking place at 7:30pm
Visitation Location
Cobb's Funeral Home and Cremation Center

Service Date
Friday, March 31, 2017
Service Time
10:30am
Service Location
Cobb's Funeral Home Memorial Chapel

Requested Charity
Hospice Moncton, Charlotte Co. Cancer Society, Local Food Banks or a memorial of the donor’s choice



RIP Tom.  I still have fond memories of our days as young officers in Aldershot, N.S.


----------



## Lightguns (30 Mar 2017)

RIP, my syndicate DS at staff college.


----------



## Loachman (30 Mar 2017)

"Tom was a retired Air Traffic Controller with Nav- Canada"

Was he ever a military ATC? He looks familiar, but if he's the guy that I'm thinking about, then the last time that I saw him would likely have been 1980, or possibly 1982.


----------

